# Sylpheed port changed



## freethread (Aug 29, 2011)

Probably is irrilevant. mail/sylpheed3 no more exists in port tree, the previous mail/sylpheed was v2.x now it's v3.x. There is no entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING, I will execute (as soon as last portmaster run finish)
[CMD=""]portmaster -o mail/sylpheed mail/sypheed3[/CMD]
is this command right?

In /usr/ports/MOVED file this change is notified.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2011)

That should do it, yes.


----------

